

Richard Branson - It’s time to end the failed war on drugs - NeillAlexander
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9031855/Its-time-to-end-the-failed-war-on-drugs.html

======
zerostar07
On the one hand I don't understand how this guy can be considered an expert on
the subject. On the other hand, legalizing drug use is not a panacea, just a
tiny step in a better direction, as the data shows.

~~~
NeillAlexander
If only politics was data-driven...

This study ranked alcohol as the fifth most harmful drug, behind heroin,
cocaine, barbiturates, and street methadone, and yet it is not included in the
'war on drugs':
[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140673...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140673607604644/abstract)

See <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6474053.stm> for a second hand report.

